# Pen kits



## Dalboy (22 Jun 2009)

Where do you all get your pen kits from and are they good quality also do they do a good variety of designs


----------



## Happy amateur (22 Jun 2009)

Axminsster at Bobbing (Iwade) is having a pen turning demonstration on Saturday 27th (Next Saturday) 
It might interest you.

Fred


----------



## Paul.J (22 Jun 2009)

I have just used the slimline Artisan kits from Axminster.
They still seem good after 18 months of use. :shock:


----------



## THOMASB (22 Jun 2009)

Have a look at The Turners Workshop site he has some good Kits across the range and more!!!


----------



## Dalboy (22 Jun 2009)

Thanks guys looks like that's saturday taken care of


----------



## John. B (22 Jun 2009)

Timberbits in Australia, and Woodturningz.com in the USA are very good also :lol: :lol: :lol:

John. B


----------



## Pip (23 Jun 2009)

What about the bloke on ebay? the one from Bakewell, anyone use his stuff?
pip


----------



## DaveL (23 Jun 2009)

Pip":33jf9kjz said:


> What about the bloke on ebay? the one from Bakewell, anyone use his stuff?


I have bought a far bit from fun-e-turnz, is that who you mean? It is a woman, called Helen, good kits, I like the gun metal finish that she has. Very fair on the postage if you buy more than one lot.
I have also bought face plates and centres from her, well pleased.


----------



## stevebuk (23 Jun 2009)

Agree with daveL, helen is quick to deliver her stuff but i use this chap:
http://www.theturnersworkshop.co.uk/

Vince IMHO is the best on there, his stuff is good quality and the price is very fair, check him out.


----------



## Dalboy (23 Jun 2009)

Thanks again guys will check out the other sites. But will have to buy some from Axminster the weekend as I have only 2 left


----------



## Happy amateur (23 Jun 2009)

The one in Bakewell. Is that Craft Supplies?

Fred


----------



## stevebuk (24 Jun 2009)

no fred, its a female who trades on ebay as fun-e-turnz.


----------

